
Microsoft removing 27 languages from iOS Outlook - mjcohen
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/22/outlook_ios_language_axe/
======
4cao
They could have asked the community to volunteer with maintaining the
translations. I'm fairly certain there would be people willing to do that for
at least some of these languages.

> in order to maintain consistency

Yeah, Microsoft has always been all about consistency.

Seriously though, if it's really about it, then why not include these
languages in other apps as well with a community-driven translation?

The likely real reason for the removal of these language versions is that the
places where they are used are not major markets for iOS devices. But then
it's not like they were either when Outlook for iOS was being released in the
end of 2015. And if the iOS and Android apps were _consistent_ internally,
then 90% of the translation strings would probably overlap, so the overhead of
maintaining the additional translation for the iOS version would be minimal.

------
mjcohen
There are a lot of comments.

Here are the languages:

Afrikaans Amharic Azerbaijani (Latin) Bosnian Latin Basque Persian Filipino
Irish Galician Gujarati Icelandic Kazakh Khmer Lao Lithuanian Latvian
Macedonian Malayalam Marathi Norwegian (Nynorsk) Slovenian Albanian Serbian
(Cyrillic, Serbia) Serbian (Latin, Serbia) Tamil Telugu Urdu

------
notadog
This seems like a bad reason for removing languages.

>The reason given for the impending visit by the Redmond axeman is "in order
to maintain consistency across the Microsoft 365 apps for iOS."

